# How to fix corner beads that show through?



## Studly (Feb 27, 2009)

We are getting ready to repaint some rooms, but first have to fix corner beads that are showing through on some of the walls. The flat edges of the corner beads have separated slightly from the wall and you can see their outline on the walls. 

I know I should use joint compound to cover them, but should I first put some mesh drywall tape over the edges to prevent any further problems, like when you do a patch? Or should I skip the tape and just use joint compound to cover them?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Actually,if the edges are loose--your best bet is to remove the paper and install new.

This time--set the paper in 'multipurpose' (green lid)--this has glue and will hold the paper--then top with another thin layer of multipurpose---final top coat could be 'light weight'(blue lid) which is much softer and easier to sand than the multipurpose.

I often use 'Original Straight Flex' tape for corners--expensive,but gives a nice crisp inside corner---


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Forget my advice---I just realized you are patching OUTSIDE corner beads---

Are these metal beads or paper covered metal----??

They need to be reworked--but the method depends on the material---


----------



## Studly (Feb 27, 2009)

Actually, they are the metal corner beads, both inside and outside. I'm not sure if there is tape underneath them, since the walls have been finished. I can just faintly see the outlines of the metal pieces, so they aren't separating much ... just looks like they didn't get enough mud first time around.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Picture sure would be nice.
There is no need for metal on inside corners.
Mesh tape is going to be far harder and leave a hump when finishing.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

You won't need to tape over top of metal corner bead. Usually you simply need to secure the loose areas of bead with more drywall screws. Then, redo the corners with joint compound.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

Studly said:


> I can just faintly see the outlines of the metal pieces, so they aren't separating much ... just looks like they didn't get enough mud first time around.



if mechanical fasteners were used sparingly during install, and the corners get bumped or kicked the edges will lift, I would put in drywall nails every inch or two along the loose edges re-mud


----------



## Studly (Feb 27, 2009)

Yes, they are metal corners and the previous owner who finished the basement lacked any DIY skills, but that did not deter him from trying to hang drywall throughout the basement level!

Ok, here's a photo of what I'm talking about: an inside corner where it meets the ceiling.













And here's another photo showing a closeup of an inside corner. The line on the right is the crack where the corner edge is showing.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

Never ran across inside metal corners, but the same repair technique should work for outside or inside metal corners. The actual corner appears to be in tact. Just need to nail or screw the edges down and re-mud the corner. Need to keep them close so nothing lifts


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

is that moisture damage in pic 1


----------



## Studly (Feb 27, 2009)

Yodaman said:


> is that moisture damage in pic 1


No, there are no water stains. Just a bad mudding job, I think.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

I don't think that's any type of metal corner bead. It just looks like regular drywall tape that didn't get properly bedded into the corner with enough joint compound. You may want to remove that loose tape and re-tape and re-mud with new tape and fresh joint compound.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

maybe a quick cut in the lifted area with a utility knife is in order


----------



## Studly (Feb 27, 2009)

deleted


----------



## Studly (Feb 27, 2009)

Gymschu said:


> I don't think that's any type of metal corner bead. It just looks like regular drywall tape that didn't get properly bedded into the corner with enough joint compound. You may want to remove that loose tape and re-tape and re-mud with new tape and fresh joint compound.


Actually, I tested it with a magnet and it is metal, unless he has screws inserted every inch.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 17, 2008)

I have never had much success trying to cut through metal exterior corner bead. When I use a hack saw, I get to the point where the corner bead is nearly cut all the way through, and then a tooth on the hack saw blade catches the remaining bridge of metal and pulls the corner of the corner bead outwards and upwards, thereby requiring me to make the same cut further out with no better chance of success this time around.

I'm allergic to metal corner bead. I can't live in a house that doesn't have vinyl corner bead, which is easier to live with.


----------



## klaatu (Mar 9, 2015)

Studly said:


> Yes, they are metal corners and the previous owner who finished the basement lacked any DIY skills, but that did not deter him from trying to hang drywall throughout the basement level!
> 
> Ok, here's a photo of what I'm talking about: an inside corner where it meets the ceiling.
> 
> ...


remember the movie Vacation with Chevy Chase? The scene at the hotel at the Grand Canyon when he says he and the family are on their way to California and the clerk says "Wally World?"? That's what I think of when I see pictures like this with the phrase DIY associated with them. No offense to you of course, you can obviously see there is a problem and have the concern to fix it correctly. But I just want to grab the original DIY'er and ask him "Home Depot?". Or even "Lowe's?".

That looks to me like it could be the self stick no mud needed just spackle the edges and sand crap they sell there.


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

Nestor_Kelebay said:


> I'm allergic to metal corner bead. I can't live in a house that doesn't have vinyl corner bead, which is easier to live with.


For real? What about the metal corner bead are you allergic to? The metal?

Are you allergic to any other metal objects? :confused1:


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 17, 2008)

If there were a Nobel Prize in Stupidity, I'd nominate the guy who invented metal corner bead.

And the guy who decided to use ring shank nails to nail metal corner bead on would be on the short list for the next year. I have seldom had more trouble pulling a nail than when I've tried to pull ring shank nails.


----------



## klaatu (Mar 9, 2015)

Nestor_Kelebay said:


> If there were a Nobel Prize in Stupidity, I'd nominate the guy who invented metal corner bead.
> 
> And the guy who decided to use ring shank nails to nail metal corner bead on would be on the short list for the next year. I have seldom had more trouble pulling a nail than when I've tried to pull ring shank nails.


That's so when the siding company pounds the he** out of the outside walls, the nails won't pop quite so bad. I have even seen screws pop through the mud because of the gorillas doing the siding.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

In my opinion it needs to be removed whatever it is to fix it right. While I have never used corner bead on inside corners, I will say I stopped using metal bead years ago.

And don't use drywall screws to attach corner bead. The way the head is made it lets too much of the screw head protruding and makes finishing harder. Nails will work better because of the head being flat when pounded in.


----------

